# Firefox wird mit der Zeit immer langsamer



## Worlan (9. März 2014)

Hallo,   seit einigen Tagen wird mein Firefox nach längerer Laufzeit immer langsamer. 
Nutze Win 7 mit einem Konto ohne adminrechte.
meine Firefoxversion ist 27.0.1
java is aktuell

add ons: adblock plus 2.5.1, chatzilla, downthemall 2.0.16, facebookdisconnect 2.1.3, foxtab 1.4.9, new tab toolbar button 1.1, tabmixplus 0.4.1.3.1

bin oft länger in siedleronline und in facebook.  

virenscanner egab nix.

habe bei firefox in letzter zeit nix geändert


----------



## Rainer B. Trug (10. März 2014)

Als kleiner Trost: Stehst nicht alleine da. Hatte die Tage auch schon danach gegoogelt, konnte aber nie festmachen, woran es liegt.

Ich werde die Tage mal alles runterschmeißen, neu installieren und Erweiterungen probeweise weglassen. Mal sehen, ob er dann dauerhaft besser läuft (und das tat er komischerweise ja ellenlang).


----------



## GlimmHD (10. März 2014)

^^
Instelliert doch FireFox neu?!

grüß.


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2014)

Warte doch auf Firefox 28.
Kommt sicher schon nächste Woche.


----------



## Gast20140625 (10. März 2014)

Was genau ist langsamer?
Längere Ladezeiten oder allgemein alles träger? (also eher ein Problem mit der Verbindung oder lokal)

Ich kenne das Problem nicht, aber könnte es etwas mit dem Cache zu tun haben?
(Voll mit Siedler gedöns/ so groß, dass er von Ram auf HDD ausgelagert wird/...)


----------



## Eol_Ruin (10. März 2014)

Same here.
Und das egal ob mit oder ohne Addons 

Egal ob auf meinem i5-System mit SSD oder oder auf meinem i3-Laptop mit HD.

Ich wollte eigentlich nie auf Chrome umsteigen - aber wenn das so weitergeht mit dem FF dann hab ich keine andere Wahl


----------



## Rainer B. Trug (10. März 2014)

Chrome kannste dir meiner Suche nach im Grunde auch sparen. Soll sich bei so einigen ähnlich verhalten haben. 

Ich vermute auch irgendwie überlaufenden Cache. Muß mal bischen probieren, ob es besser läuft, wenn man autom. Cache-Management (oder wie das da heißt) mal deaktiviert oder was weiß ich. Nichtsdestotrotz kannste Chrome aber ruhig mal eine Chance geben. ich habs halt nur gelassen, als ich laß, daß das auch nicht der Heilige Gral sein soll.

@John0815: Siedler-Gedöns habe ich nicht, weiß aber auch nicht, was das ist. Es ist eher zeitabhängig. Unter ner Stunde merke ich kaum was. Man klappt irgendwann alles zu und raus. Alles in Ordnung. Aber je länger es dauert, desto quälender wird es dann plötzlich. Youtube was angesehen, auf Stern mal kurz geguckt, was nu mitm Hoeneß heute war. Hier was gelesen, da was gepostet. Und irgendwann merkt man schon, rechtsklick, Link in neuem Fenster öffnen, da hakt doch irgendwas? Eine Sekunde Pause. Und je länger es dann geht, umso länger scheinen dann auch die Pausen zu werden. Das ist aber unabhängig davon, wieviele Fenster offen sind. Ich habe im Grunde nie mehr als zwei offen, Tabs schon gar nicht. Ich schließe zB. den Stern ja wieder, wenn ich was über Hoeneß gelesen habe.

Es war glaube ich früher mal besser. Aber im Grunde fiel mir das schon bestimmt andertalb Jahren das erste Mal auf. Vor längerer Zeit jedenfalls.


----------



## Rainer B. Trug (12. März 2014)

Mal´n kleines Update: Habe gestern das automatische Cache-Management ausgemacht und den Wert manuell auf die höchstmögliche Zahl von 1024mb gesetzt. Ich bin jetzt nach den andertalb Tagen bei 818/1024mb angelangt und bisher in der Tat noch keinen Hänger gehabt. Mal gucken, wie es sich morgen verhält, wenn die Suppe wieder überläuft.

Mich wundert eh, was FF dann macht, wenn die Suppe wirklich läuft. Es wird ja nie auf 0mb geleert, sobald sich einiges angesammelt hat. Ob dann immer ein Abgleich erfolgt, was die ältesten Dateien im Cache sind, die dann gelöscht werden? Wer weiß das schon.


----------



## Dustin91 (12. März 2014)

Also bei mir haben Ad Block Plus und das Avast Add-On Firefox verlangsamt. Ganz arg habe ich das bei Google gemerkt.
Wenn ich da einen Suchbegriff eingegeben habe, ging erst Mal fünf Sekunden gar nix mehr. Beim wechseln auf die Bilderergebnisse nochmal das Gleiche.
Bin schier verzweifelt bis ich das Problem fand  Habe dann ABP auf Google deaktiviert und das Avast Add-On komplett und das hat dann gepasst.


----------



## Rainer B. Trug (12. März 2014)

Es ist ja leider nicht nur Google. Das gleiche tritt ja auf anderen Seiten ebenso auf, wenn viel Inhalt gepuffert wird.

Aber zum Thema Avast hätte ich ähnliches zu beitragen können: Weg mit diesem Mist. Schön und gut, daß das Ding schon mal abgrast, was besser nicht angesurft werden sollte, aber zu welchem Preis. Für Normalos unbrauchbar, die sich auf innerdeutschen, unverfänglichen Seiten rumtreiben.


----------



## MOD6699 (12. März 2014)

same hier kommt so vor als wenn er dann 3-5 Sekunden lang abstürzen würde


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (12. März 2014)

Dustin91 schrieb:


> Also bei mir haben Ad Block Plus und das Avast Add-On Firefox verlangsamt. Habe dann ABP auf Google deaktiviert und das Avast Add-On komplett und das hat dann gepasst.



ABP hatte ich auch drauf. Habe dann auf ABE gewechselt - das brachte etwas mehr Geschwindigkeit. Fahre den ABE mit den Standardfiltern und ein paar eigenen. Wenn du das Avast Add-On komplett deaktivierst hast, kannst du´s auch gleich deinstallieren. Mein FF (mit ABE und NoScript) wird aber auch mit der Zeit etwas langsamer. Hält sich aber bezogen auf die Zeit (4-5h) sehr in Grenzen.


----------



## Rainer B. Trug (12. März 2014)

So, habe heute im Laufe des Tages in der Tat 1GB Cache vollgekriegt und plopp, dat Ding ächzte wieder vor sich hin. Es ist einfach zum Kotzen. Anscheinend hat sich das Datenvolumen diverser Seiten innerhalb eines Jahres vervierzigfacht, sodaß man teils schon am Abend eines Tages mit proppevollem Cache zu kämpfen hat..


----------



## -Ultima- (13. März 2014)

Süß 

So sieht es bei mir ständig aus, auch nach 10min warten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht einmal Starcraft 2 braucht so viel


----------



## Rainer B. Trug (13. März 2014)

Ja wobei ich nicht weiß, ob deine Zahl gleichbedeutend mit dem Wert ist, der tatsächlich von FF im Cache zwischengespeichert wird, um beim nächsten Aufruf wieder darauf zurückgreifen zu können. Die .exe als Prozeß ist bei mir auch regelmäßig aufgebläht bis unter die Ecke, nur hängen da ja zB. auch gepufferte Videos etc. mit drin, welche nicht im Cache wiederzufinden sind. 

Aber ich muß nochmal drauf achten, ob es wirklich nur bei übervollem Cache zu Verzögerungen kommt oder auch bei planetengroßer .exe.


----------



## -Ultima- (13. März 2014)

"beim nächsten Aufruf wieder darauf zurückgreifen zu können."

@*Rainer B. Trug* 
Das war ein Livestream. Nochmal darauf zugreifen geht nicht.


----------



## Rainer B. Trug (13. März 2014)

Tja, also wat bleibt nun? Parallel mal Chrome und den ganzen Mist ausprobieren? Habe ich soviel Lust drauf wie auf Hundescheiße am Schuh.


----------



## -Shorty- (13. März 2014)

Dann bleibt nur aushalten. Worin das Hindernis besteht einen anderen Browser zu nutzen versteh allerdings nicht. Wenn du dich schon seit Tagen mit FF herum ärgerst? Würde sowieso von FF Abstand nehmen. 

Alle die glauben der Explorer sei zu unsicher etc. landen bei Firefox. Das ist dann so sicher wie die Titanic zu ihrer Zeit. 

Daher meine Empfehlung, wenn schon was anderes, dann lieber keinen 0815-Dau Browser den auch meine Oma nutzen würde. Ansonsten kann man gleich beim Explorer bleiben.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (14. März 2014)

Rainer B. Trug schrieb:


> So, habe heute im Laufe des Tages in der Tat 1GB Cache vollgekriegt und plopp, dat Ding ächzte wieder vor sich hin. Es ist einfach zum Kotzen.



Wenn du ne schnelle Leitung hast, einfach in den Einstellungen sagen, dass FF beim Beenden den Cache leeren soll. Cookies, Passwörter, etc. kann man davon ausnehmen bzw. jeweils einzeln einstellen. Dann startest du jede Sitzung mit leerem Cache und gut ist.


----------



## Rainer B. Trug (14. März 2014)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Dann bleibt nur aushalten. Worin das Hindernis besteht einen anderen Browser zu nutzen versteh allerdings nicht. Wenn du dich schon seit Tagen mit FF herum ärgerst? Würde sowieso von FF Abstand nehmen.
> 
> Alle die glauben der Explorer sei zu unsicher etc. landen bei Firefox. Das ist dann so sicher wie die Titanic zu ihrer Zeit.
> 
> Daher meine Empfehlung, wenn schon was anderes, dann lieber keinen 0815-Dau Browser den auch meine Oma nutzen würde. Ansonsten kann man gleich beim Explorer bleiben.



Das liegt daran, daß FF dieses Verhalten vor nicht allzu langer Zeit nicht gezeigt hat. Und ich hatte halt Chrome vor einigen Monaten mal drauf, das gleiche Ergebnis, wenn man auf Seiten unterwegs ist, wo´s viele Bilder, ganz viel zu scrollen usw. gibt. Und damit meine ich nicht ausschließlich Seiten zum Rubbeln, sondern auch Screenshotthreads, lustiche Bilder und so Quark.

Zum Explorer: Habe ich grundsätzlich nichts gegen. Oder doch, ich hatte mal was gegen. Na jedenfalls fiel die Entscheidung irgendwann für den FF aus, einfach, weil die zu ihrer Zeit weiter waren mit den Erweiterungen, Werbeblockern usw.



Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Wenn du ne schnelle Leitung hast, einfach  in den Einstellungen sagen, dass FF beim Beenden den Cache leeren soll.  Cookies, Passwörter, etc. kann man davon ausnehmen bzw. jeweils einzeln  einstellen. Dann startest du jede Sitzung mit leerem Cache und gut  ist.


 
Das wäre jetzt meine nächste Entscheidung gewesen. Wenn man ne Woche verbringt mit normalem Surfverhalten, sollte man mit hochsetzen der Cachegröße auf 1gb schon ne Weile zurecht kommen. Alternativ halt dein Häkchen setzen, das abends alles wieder gelöscht werden soll, wenn man dat Ding zumacht. Mla gucken.


----------

